# Falla en Inverter ACS 800 ABB



## derz2000 (Ago 2, 2007)

Caballeros, estoy actualmente reparando un inverter ABB ACS800 que no me enciende. El Punto  es que la Main Board no me da la salida de 24Vdc para la Tarjeta de Control. Ya que la tarjeta tiene triple pista me es muy dificil seguir las pistas... si alguien tiene algun consejo, algun tip, se lo agradecere mucho. El Codigo de la tarjeta es 64583045L, el Tipo es RINT-6611 y el S/N es 3290035 EP.

la falla se origino por un sobrecalientamiento en el cuarto de control , ya que la unidad de A/C  se averio y los inverter siguieron trabajando, ya que la produccion era critica.


Denis.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 24, 2007)

Este VFD tiene una SMPS (switchmode power supply) para la alimentación de control, revisate esa parte es una fuente tipo Fly-Back.
Saludos


----------



## JARINCHO (Jun 25, 2012)

Falla en Inverter ACS 800 ABB

En planta tenemos un v/f igual hexafasico.... tenemos una serie de fallas que hemos venido corrigiendo... pero en la actualidad hay una falla que nos esta presentando mucha dificultad..... 
(FF8D) START INTERL-----No se ha recibido la señal de bloqueo de marcha----
CURR RIPPLE 1(2180) One phase of bridge 1 or 2 is missing. Check the input power connection
ya se realizaron los ajustes, fisicos de tornilleria a puentes pero las fallas continuan....

agradezco la informacion que me puedan proporcionar para este caso!


----------

